# Euskara: Echar de menos



## Therpsicore

¡Hola a todos! ¿Sabría alguien decirme cómo se dice en euskera "te he echado de menos"? ¡Gracias!


----------



## jazyk

A lo mejor esto te resultará interesante. 
​


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:  Yo diría, *Zure falta sentitu dut*.  Pero no soy experto.


----------



## yujuju

Lo más oido y utilizado es _Faltan bota zaitut_, aunque sea una estructura copiada del español.

Te echo de menos sería: _Faltan botatzen zaitut_

__


----------



## Orreaga

Hola yujuju:  En el pasado, "zaitut" se convierte in "zintudan", ¿no es cierto?

Te he echado de menos.  =  Faltan bota zintudan.   ??


----------



## yujuju

Faltan bota zaitut = Te he echado de menos.
Faltan bota zintudan = Te eché de menos.

Es cierto que la forma pasada del verbo auxiliar _zaitut_ es _zintudan_, pero tienes que tener en cuenta el aspecto del verbo principal (acción acabada o no: _-Æ_ o _-t(z)en_) para que te "coincida" con los tiempos en español. Así:

Faltan botatzen zaitut = Te echo de menos.
Faltan botatzen zintudan = Te echaba de menos.


----------



## Orreaga

¡Magnífico!  Gracias por la aclaración, yujuju.


----------

